# Optimum Car Wax v2 - first impressions



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Got hold of a bottle of OCW v2 from Ron at Motorgeek this week, which is something I've been keen to try for a while. I have had good success with Opti Seal and getting into Optimum No Rinse, so thought OCW might be a useful 'quick wax' product. It is a mix of carnauba and sealant, giving UV protection and lasting protection, so more than just a QD, so was kee to see if it added much to the finish as well....

I gave the Saab an ONR wash this afternoon, which is something that is working really well for me in the full sun  and went around with the OCW.

*First Impressions*

This is a spray wax that is really just like using a QD. Just needs a light spray for an entire panel, perhaps 1 light squirt at the most for a wing or door etc, then a wipe with a MF to spread it around, and then buff with a clean dry MF. The Eurows were ideal being so soft and fluffy  Its a milky white watery spray that spreads very easily and is a straight spray, spread, buff off process. I used it on a dry panel, but I'm told it can also be used on a wet panel, and buffed as part of the drying process. Next wash I plan to try it on a slightly damp panel when drying after the ONR wash, so will see how it works???

It reminded me a lot of Jeffs AJT in use, with it perhaps just disappearing into the paint slightly quicker than the AJT and maybe a touch quicker to use, but pretty close in the real world.

*Results*

This stuff is VERY easy and fast to use, exactly like a QD, but gives a really nice shine and a touch of extra wetness to the finish. It doesn't leave the slickest finish I've come across but there is no doubt to me that it ramps up the bling a little extra. The car was already looking great with multiple layers of Ultima PGP, but I could see a little extra gloss and depth of shine in the panels I had done :thumb: Car is dark silver so changes o the look are pretty minor generally with all LSP's...

Care needs to be taken to use it in small amounts, as I found when the MF got a little wet with product it could stay on the surface a bit, and needed extra buffing, but by refolding the MF to a clean area the problem went away. If you drowned a panel in it then you'd probably be there forever trying to buff it off :lol:

*Conclusion*

No idea of durability, although Optimum claim up to 5 months, but as this is such a fast product to apply that hardly matters IMHO. I liked the extra bling and wetness it added to the finish, and knowing it adds protection that will last longer than the next rain, is a bonus. As it can be used over a wax or sealant finish it has a bit more versatility than a typical spray sealant like AJT, but otherwise is pretty similar really. I hope it will slot nicely into the ONR routine and replace a QD every few washes.

I'll keep using it for sure, and see if a few layers adds much more, but here are some quick pics in the slightly overcast light this afternoon, for what they are worth


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

I`ve just got some ONR and OCW for Motorgeek as well this week, tried both on my black Jag which already has on ZFX Z2.
Nice result, although I don`t think the finish looks any better than the result of the Gtechnig c3 I tried earlier, obviously too soon for durability to be compared.
The c3 and OCW sound similar to me both being polymer/carnuba, apart from being cheaper, could anybody give the differances ?


----------



## Jaygo (Apr 7, 2008)

Well done Bigpikle.

I'm tempted to buy some when the QD is available.

The ease of application is worth an awful lot.

A good shake up sounds in order before application.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

havent seen Gtechniq C3, but a quick check on their site and it looks like similar stuff. I see the C3 is cheaper though.... I guess you need to see them side by side for a comparison as you have.

I have a sample of DG Aqua wax as well which is also very good, so will have to check those side by side, although AW is not going to last anythinmg like as well as OCW from what I've read.

Jaygo - I gave the OCW a good shake as I heard that as well, but make sure I shake everything TBH


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice there, sounds like a lovely quick and easy product to use as a top up, or perhaps even as an LSP in its own right... though I reckon 5 months may be a little enthusiastic but you never know 

How does it compare in looks added to Z8? Sounds like its pretty much the same in real world use terms... interested if the results are any different?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Very nice there, sounds like a lovely quick and easy product to use as a top up, or perhaps even as an LSP in its own right... though I reckon 5 months may be a little enthusiastic but you never know
> 
> How does it compare in looks added to Z8? Sounds like its pretty much the same in real world use terms... interested if the results are any different?


Dave - I've never seen or used any Zaino stuff at all so cant comment. I wouldnt describe the change in look as dramatically as many here describe what happens when they use Z8, so I'm going to suggest it might not be in quite the same league, but thats pure speculation. On the colour of the Saab I think its going to be hard for anything to make a huge stepchange in appearance. Bring the Z8 when you come down in July and we can see 

If you were happy to use it regularly then I dont see why it couldnt be a LSP in its own right, as I guess you could do with Z8. I'm going to try it over Opti Seal on one of the cars (perhaps the MG as it sits in the garage 95% of the time, so a quick wipe over before a day out is ideal) and see how it does to keep the finish topped up, so will let you know.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Cheers for the review :thumb: But a big 'Boooo' from me as this is now another product to go on my 'to try' list! :lol:

My ONR arrived yesterday but I've not had chance to try it yet.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> Dave - I've never seen or used any Zaino stuff at all so cant comment. I wouldnt describe the change in look as dramatically as many here describe what happens when they use Z8, so I'm going to suggest it might not be in quite the same league, but thats pure speculation. On the colour of the Saab I think its going to be hard for anything to make a huge stepchange in appearance. Bring the Z8 when you come down in July and we can see
> 
> If you were happy to use it regularly then I dont see why it couldnt be a LSP in its own right, as I guess you could do with Z8. I'm going to try it over Opti Seal on one of the cars (perhaps the MG as it sits in the garage 95% of the time, so a quick wipe over before a day out is ideal) and see how it does to keep the finish topped up, so will let you know.


Having tinkered with OCW 1, I think the difference between OCW 2 and Z8 may be smaller than you think 

We'll definitely try it in July, really looking forward to this meet by the way


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Having tinkered with OCW 1, I think the difference between OCW 2 and Z8 may be smaller than you think
> 
> We'll definitely try it in July, really looking forward to this meet by the way


I've read the same about DG AW...that was VERY impressive on my first use last weekend on my DG detail


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> I've read the same about DG AW...that was VERY impressive on my first use last weekend on my DG detail


I have a rather complete sample kit of Duragloss, of which Aqua Wax is a part, I plan to do a full 50/50 on my dad's car to see how DG stands up against the mighty Zaino


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> havent seen Gtechniq C3,


You missed out on samples from Rob @ Gtechniq a little while back then ?
They all went pretty quick although surprisingly there hasn`t been much of a feedback.
He had some success, I bought a bottle !
I forgot to say how good the Saab looked, I had an Audi Allroad with a similar colour thats shows off a good finish but doesn`t look like ****e when its a bit grubby.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> You missed out on samples from Rob @ Gtechniq a little while back then ?
> They all went pretty quick although surprisingly there hasn`t been much of a feedback.
> He had some success, I bought a bottle !


nope - missed all that until it was over  I get samples of quite a few bits and pieces and like to post my feelings about them. 


> I forgot to say how good the Saab looked, I had an Audi Allroad with a similar colour thats shows off a good finish but doesn`t look like ****e when its a bit grubby.


cheers mate. Not the most exciting colour for a car, but I think its quite a classy looking colour on it, and as its also my main business car etc I didnt want something that looked a bit tacky, garish etc. The darker Audi greys are very nice IMHO.


----------



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone know whether the OCW 2 is available in larger amounts or only the 17floz bottles?
Is Motorgeek the only place that sells it?


----------



## Jaygo (Apr 7, 2008)

It is also made in 1 gallon size but I’m not sure if it’s available over here.

Bigpikle will be around shortly and he may be able to confirm if Motorgeek have the larger size.

Neither Motorgeek or DetailedObsession list it on their sites.

You could phone Ron at Motorgeek.

If you buy OCW from DetailedObsession I would check and make sure it’s the v2.
When I checked they had the old and new in stock and it wasn’t obvious from the site how you could specify that you wanted the new formula.


----------



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

Jaygo said:


> It is also made in 1 gallon size but I'm not sure if it's available over here.
> 
> Bigpikle will be around shortly and he may be able to confirm if Motorgeek have the larger size.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, I did email Motorgeek but no reply yet.
They do have the old version of OCW in larger sizes on their site but not the new stuff.
I'll wait a while for a reply before buying.


----------



## Anthony Orosco (Mar 26, 2007)

There are several products out like OCW but OCW will be the only product found with UV absorbers until the patent is up, I reckon.

The whole "5 months" durability is not the norm but rather a "possible" outcome. I have used it and had it last for many months but realistically these are on garage queens. Expect 2 to 3 months on daily drivers.

Optimum some time ago recently released Opti-Seal and my thoughts on that were that it would be cool to apply a product and not have to remove any dried haze. Well in reality OCW can be used in that same manner. I spray a panel and wipe the product in until it's all gone, evaporated......poof!

I also mix the new OID with OCW which makes a really nice combo product. I have no real set ratio as of yet but I do add more OCW than OID. For those looking for more slickness try this combo.

Take care,
Anthony


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Anthony Orosco said:


> There are several products out like OCW but OCW will be the only product found with UV absorbers until the patent is up, I reckon.
> 
> The whole "5 months" durability is not the norm but rather a "possible" outcome. I have used it and had it last for many months but realistically these are on garage queens. Expect 2 to 3 months on daily drivers.
> 
> ...


thanks Anthony

I'm also a fan of Opti Seal, with the ease of use and look as well :thumb: I'll be using the OCW again tomorrow as the car badly needs cleaning, so will try your technique for just wiping it in.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

I`ve found OCW to be a bit of a dust magnet, its only on the bonnet and front wings and has a hell of a lot more dust stuck on it compared with the `Glare` on the sides and back and the `5 Star` PPS thats on the roof.
Does anybody else find this ?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> I`ve found OCW to be a bit of a dust magnet, its only on the bonnet and front wings and has a hell of a lot more dust stuck on it compared with the `Glare` on the sides and back and the `5 Star` PPS thats on the roof.
> Does anybody else find this ?


thats not great 

Is that OCW v2? I am going to wash up the car this morning, the first since using it, and after a lot of miles etc, and while the car is pretty filthy I cant say whether it has anything to do with the LSP, as its been up and down the motorways through wind and rain etc.....


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> thats not great
> 
> Is that OCW v2? I am going to wash up the car this morning, the first since using it, and after a lot of miles etc, and while the car is pretty filthy I cant say whether it has anything to do with the LSP, as its been up and down the motorways through wind and rain etc.....


Yep OCWv2, it was applied just after yours.


----------



## Anthony Orosco (Mar 26, 2007)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> I`ve found OCW to be a bit of a dust magnet, its only on the bonnet and front wings and has a hell of a lot more dust stuck on it compared with the `Glare` on the sides and back and the `5 Star` PPS thats on the roof.
> Does anybody else find this ?


I find that trying to measure any amount of dust attraction with any product to be futile and subjective.

Reason being is that any time you rub on your paint you're generating static. Also there would be less dust on the sides of your car naturally, with any product. A product would need to actually change the polarity of your cars surface in order for there to be no dust accumulation so again, logically, it's a subjective area, much like everything "detailing".

Anthony


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

*Quick Update*

Car had its first wash with OCW v2 yesterday....

It was pretty dirty and covered in that horrible sandy dirt from some light rain etc, as well as a few '00 miles of road dirt and flies. A quick foam with the BH Auto Foam and it was spotless  I had already mixed a 2nd foam bottle and bucket of Dodo BTM, so did it anyway, although it released the dirt so well that it really didnt need it :thumb:

This time i added a 2nd layer after blow drying the car with the leaf blower - sprayed on a panel that was still a bit wet, and wiped until dry with a Eurow MF. Worked really well with no issues, but a tad more effort than using on dry paint.

Well last night it finally rained properly, so here are some shots of the beading, not the tightest roundest beads but not bad for a quick spray product, and combined with what looks like pretty good dirt releasing properties I think this stuff is pretty handy 



















on the flat surface on the rear bootlid where water always gathers on all LSP's...










All in all I'll certainly be using this as a regular top up after a wash :thumb:


----------



## Jaygo (Apr 7, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> Car had its first wash with OCW v2 yesterday.........……


You had me a bit unsure for a while there what you were washing your car with 

I haven't tried it OCW yet although if it takes much longer for the QD to become available I'll just go ahead and order some OCW - spray wax.

Thanks for the feedback - it will be nice to know how it looks after a few layers and how you feel it compares to the almighty Zaino Z8 as a final 'top-up'.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

cant compare to Z8 as I havent seen or used any Zaino stuff....... yet 

Going to keep layering it over the next few washes, but as an unashamed fiddler I can see something else going on sometime soon....


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

i'm a big fan of ocw 1 so i bought V2 for the old man for fathers day

Very easy to apply and leaves a nice wet looking finish really added something to hos finish on top of petes53

Will definately get some whe the original runs out

Good review Bigpikle:thumb:


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

have the original that i love on silver , so easy to apply and isnt fussy as you say 

just wish i had less of it so i could upgrade 


stephen


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Looking at getting some OCW, how have you guys been finding it?
Also what is ONR ?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

dibbs26 said:


> Looking at getting some OCW, how have you guys been finding it?
> Also what is ONR ?


*O*ptimum *N*o *R*inse wash

http://www.optimumcarcare.com/onrwns.htm


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I have recently revisited OCW and have been impressed all over again with it 

It doesnt have super tight beading etc but it does protect well - I had a layer on my car just before all the recent snow, and it has sat in the snow for 8 days now. It was good to see huge slabs of snow constantly sliding off the angled panels - partly due to the super slick and freshly waxed surface IMHO. Did much better than my other car without the fresh OCW on it.

Its so easy, looks good and is cheap compared to the new uber spray sealants as well.


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Absolutely agree!


----------

